# Police Clearance Certificate



## usa2uae (Oct 14, 2012)

Hi Expats and Citizen,

I'm citizen of India and was in USA for about 7 yrs. I returned to India 1 year back and now am planning to move to Saudi/Dubai for better career.

Can you please help me if i need police clearance certificate from both India and USA or only India will suffice the need.

thanks


----------

